# Just Purchased



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

We just purchased a new 2004 23rs-s Outback







. I was wondering







if anyone has anything they could tell us on what to expect, what to look out for, what not to do, or anything you have learned from your own experiences. I hope we like it, we just traded in a 2001 Coleman Bayside which we liked a lot. Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!
Lurk around some of the older posts, and you'll see some things to look out for and check. I think you'll like your OUTBACK a bit better than your COLEMAN. The only thing I liked better about our popup, was towing it!


----------



## Daddysam (Mar 22, 2004)

We had one drawer under the seat of the dinette which had the wooden frame pull out from the staples. I hammered it back and glued it and its worked fine. Also, a water line from the pump to the kitchen sink was pinched between the frame and the floor, visible from the outside underneath in the left side wheel well area. I'm still waiting to see how that gets fixed. The dealer said they'd have to remove the whole panel which seals the bottom. So far everything else works great.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on your upgrade. We owned a Niagara before too. Biggest thing to be aware of is she sheer size of the Outback, how it will react when being passed by another large vehicle and cross winds. Of course backing up will be a new experience, but in some ways easier too, our old Popup liked to jack knife pretty quick. Another thing, get used to having more time to relax when you pull in to your campground too.

As for what to look out for, a quick read through will show some minor issues we've all had. Run the camper through a complete weekend close by home before you take it on a long trip just to make sure everything is in working order. I'd suggest filling the water tank, black and gray water tanks and checking to make sure everything works and doesn't leak.


----------

